# Change My Avatar?



## Southern by choice (Dec 23, 2013)

So I was thinking of changing my avatar....
this is the change....

Yes or No?


----------



## kinder (Dec 23, 2013)

Change is good..I say why not..they are good looking also...


----------



## Azriel (Dec 23, 2013)

Well, the new one is nice but I sure like the dogs.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 23, 2013)

My family says NOOOOO you can't change it unless it is another LGD pic! LOL 
and Azriel... I am partial to dogs before my livestock


----------



## Azriel (Dec 24, 2013)

A great photo to use for your new Avatar is the sleeping puppy on page 5 of your 6 week puppy Eval. post. That is the cutest puppy, you just want to bury your face in its fur and hug it to pieces.


----------

